# Pseudempusa pinnapavonis Threat Display



## utterbeastage (Dec 6, 2009)

and for anyone who didn't see my last ones , heres the male too  






Enjoy!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous species.


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2009)

Those wings are beautiful.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> Those wings are beautiful.


+1!


----------



## utterbeastage (Dec 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> Those wings are beautiful.


Agreed!

I don't know if anyone else here has noticed this , but the female seems to make quite a loud hissing noise with her wings when she sways during her threat display, I'd get a video but I doubt the noise would be picked up


----------



## keri (Dec 9, 2009)

Those are some crazy eyespots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 9, 2009)

Great threat displays.


----------



## ismart (Dec 9, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 9, 2009)

I did a video of their threat display a while back. I think you can hear the sound if you have your speakers up. http://www.youtube.com/user/bugsincyberspa.../20/4Ay-X3YWujA


----------



## Rick (Dec 9, 2009)

Almost looks like a face in the eyespot in the second pic.


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

